# "Eco-Star" Quad XM-L U2 @ + 4000 lumens - beamshots added



## overdog (Jun 22, 2011)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Hello, [/FONT]






[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I put some other parts together:[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Maglite 4D body[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Fivemega 3“ Head[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]4x CREE XM-L U2 emitters[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]4x „cut down“ P60 reflectors[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]D2Flex driver from taskled[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]4x IMR 18650 batteries[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]custom made heatsink[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]




[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Here is the FM-head with P60-reflectors, all in place:[/FONT]






[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]D2Flex at mode 4: about 3,4Ah:[/FONT]






Turbo-Mode: D2Flex at mode 5: over 6Ah...






…some beamshots:

DX Mag 1D clone modified with SSC-P7 and 52mm op-reflector:







…quad XM-L at mode 4 of 5:







“Eco Star quad XM-L U2 @ turbo mode“:







...youtube: VIDEO


...Best regards from Frankfurt,
Steffen
:wave:


----------



## LilKevin715 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: "Eco-Star" Quad XM-L U2 @ + 4000 lumens*

Eco-Star? Well I guess it is rather tame compared to that octa sst-90 you made. Any issues with the switch taking that many amps? As always you make beautiful builds. Is this one a keeper or are you going to end up selling it?


----------



## Epsilon (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: "Eco-Star" Quad XM-L U2 @ + 4000 lumens*



overdog said:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Hello, [/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Turbo-Mode: D2Flex at mode 5: over 6Ah...[/FONT]


 
Nice Build, but what are you measuring? Capacity surely not with a multimeter (Ah is capacity).

So I presume you are measuring current? 6.6A is a lot if that's true. I am supprised the XM-l's survive . Mine went very blue for an instant before I could shut it off (just in time!) .


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: "Eco-Star" Quad XM-L U2 @ + 4000 lumens*

My guess is 2S2P, so 3.3A per led?


----------



## wolfy (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: "Eco-Star" Quad XM-L U2 @ + 4000 lumens*

Very nice light you have built there, I like it, powerful and yet practical for when you need more light!

Are you going to post any beam shots...


----------



## overdog (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: "Eco-Star" Quad XM-L U2 @ + 4000 lumens*

... I will post beamshots, hopefully this weekend- sorry for late reply, but my internet connection has been temporarily down last days... To answer some question- the switch can handle the current without problems, but the D2Flex made some whining noise while switching through the modes at mode 2, 3 and 4- never had this before- even not with some SST-90 builds at higher amperage. The batteries are all in series, I ran the light on full 6A for over 4 minutes without problems, but I will limit the current by using a small spring as minus contact in the tailcap to be on the saver side for the life of the emitters :tinfoil:... At this time it is not possible to use Li-Ions with protection cause the protection jumps in as soon as I reach mode 4..., no way in mode 5... 
best regards,
Steffen
:wave:


----------



## andersonEE (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: "Eco-Star" Quad XM-L U2 @ + 4000 lumens*

I can't see the pictures...just me?


----------



## Epsilon (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: "Eco-Star" Quad XM-L U2 @ + 4000 lumens*

So it is running 6A? That's impressive ^_^


----------



## COAST (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: "Eco-Star" Quad XM-L U2 @ + 4000 lumens*

Psssst...... Beamshots?


----------



## overdog (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: "Eco-Star" Quad XM-L U2 @ + 4000 lumens*

...O.K., took some time- post #1 updated with beamshots...

Last pic is a bit blurrish, sorry for that, but my neighbours didn´t like the light and I could not take too much pics...:tired:...

best regrads,
Steffen
:wave:


----------



## simplec6 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: "Eco-Star" Quad XM-L U2 @ + 4000 lumens*

More info. on the [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]D2Flex driver from taskled (what is this) and also your custom heatsink!
[/FONT]


----------



## kiely23+ (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: "Eco-Star" Quad XM-L U2 @ + 4000 lumens*



simplec6 said:


> More info. on the [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]D2Flex driver from taskled (what is this)
> [/FONT]


 http://www.taskled.com/d2flex.html


----------



## simplec6 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: "Eco-Star" Quad XM-L U2 @ + 4000 lumens*

So are the 4 XML's all in parallel and getting 6.2 amps each in turbo mode? I want to do a build similar to this one but with three instead of four XML's. Looks like Task LED only makes something called the H6Flex V1.0 Buck Driver boards (6600mA max)* New high power buck driver. 
*


----------



## LilKevin715 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: "Eco-Star" Quad XM-L U2 @ + 4000 lumens*



> my neighbours didn´t like the light


I see they haven't been "enlightened" yet by the light. Anything past 40-50 lumens I don't bother to take outside to play with; you get those "what the heck?" looks :thinking:. If you can just wait until later at night.:devil:


----------



## overdog (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: "Eco-Star" Quad XM-L U2 @ + 4000 lumens*

Hello,

..made a short video, I love this light- can you hear the whining noise while I change the modes? 
...btw- I tried to focus four P60 reflectors for the XML into one to get a good beam like from one reflector- ... no way to do- too much light in narrow distance to see, but not to forget: heavy bright!!!! VIDEO 
@ LiLKevin715: ...forgot to say: always looking for the perfect light- when i thought about building this i thought about a keeper- but I have new ideas, and therefore I need some budget-.... so this light may will also be available like the other lights... tomorrow i will try to take pics from the "Henninger Turm" in frankfurt, - no security..., no blurish pics.. 
Best regards,
Steffen.
:wave:


----------



## simplec6 (Jul 11, 2011)

Any further info on your custom heatsink and where you got those reflectors?


----------



## overdog (Jul 12, 2011)

...reflectors are from DX-sku5955, heatsink is a simple round piece of alu, diameter 60mm, height 9mm.

regards,
Steffen
:wave:


----------



## heraldes (Jul 12, 2011)

I tried the DX-sku5955 reflectors too, but with a XM-L they produce a terrible beam. This one from KD works much better with XM-L.

Daniel


----------



## simplec6 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi, so you are running all 4 xml's in series and they actually get 6 amps each on turbo mode? How is the heat on your highest mode (can only run it for 10 seconds or longer?) . Where did you buy your xml u2's? Were they already on the stars or did you have to reflow them onto those stars? Why did you choose the 18650s over the 26650s? 

Thanks for the help if you have time!


----------



## overdog (Jul 18, 2011)

...I cannot recommend to run the light for longer than 10 seconds on highest mode- over 6Ah is much more than the the recommended 3Ah by manufacturer Cree, but I ran it for something over between 2 to 4 minutes without any problems- The U2 binning is f.e. available at cutter electronics, already on stars. I run the light with 18650 batteries , cause I only have 3x 26650 this time available at home... 
best regards,
Steffen


----------

